# Verträglichkeit Update Ubuntu Server 6.06 auf 8.04 mit ISPConfig?



## mikarta (30. Nov. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ganz sicher sein: ist ein Update von Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS auf Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS sicher mit einem installierten (und produktiven) ISPConfig 2.2.27 durchzuführen? Ist irgendetwas ispconfig-spezifisches zu beachten?

Das Update selbst führe ich, so geplant, mit den Ubuntu-Werkzeugen durch, nämlich mit dem Script do-release-update aus dem Paket update-manager-core.

Vielen Dank für ein Feedback von denen, die da schon Erfahrung mit haben.

Grüße, Martin


----------



## timersen2004 (30. Nov. 2008)

Ich würde da sehr vorsichtig sein, ich schätze mal das bis jetzt keiner damit Erfahrung gemacht hat. Einfach alles gut sichern und dann sollte das auch gehen, denke ich...


----------



## mikarta (30. Nov. 2008)

Ja, die Vorsicht will ich ja walten lassen. Und prinzipiell ist ein Versionswechsel immer heikel. Das Risiko trage ich und kann es in etwa einschätzen.

Was ich nur speziell wissen will: ISPConfig läuft ja sowohl unter 6.06 als auch 8.04. Jetzt habe ich beim Update von ISPConfig gesehen, dass viele Programmteile kompiliert werden. Meine Frage: Muss ich ISPConfig nach einem Update des Ubuntu-Servers selbst (wir nehmen mal an, alles war erfolgreich) nochmals installierten bzw. updaten? Oder überspitzt gesagt: kann ein ISPConfig, kompiliert auf 6.06 problemlos unter 8.04 laufen? Das würde ich gerne wissen.

Grüße, Martin


----------



## timersen2004 (30. Nov. 2008)

*Ich denke ja.* Aber ich würde besser warten bis Till wieder online ist und dies bestätigen kann. Vielleicht steht auch was in der Dokumentation.

Gruß,
Timo


----------



## mikarta (30. Nov. 2008)

Danke, ich warte natürlich. Nebenbei habe ich jetzt erst gesehen, dass es ein Howto für das Upgrade von 7.10 auf 8.04 gibt:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/wie-...p-ispconfig-auf-ubuntu-804-lts-aktualisierst/

vielleicht ist alles synchron?

Grüße, Martin


----------



## timersen2004 (30. Nov. 2008)

Gut möglich, aber ich würde bedenken das Du von einer noch älteren Version updaten willst. Check am besten mal die Änderungen von Ubuntu 7.10 Server und 6.06 LTS gab, also welche Unterschiede da sind. Falls es nicht enome sind würde ich einen Versuch wagen. 

Gruß,
Timo


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2008)

ISPConfig unter Debian und Ubuntu ist sehr stabil was System updates angeht. Einfach Ubuntu updaten und danach noch einmal das perfect setup für ubuntu 8.04 Schritt für Schritt durchgehen und die Config Datein vergleichen, in den Meiszen Fällen wird da aber nichts weiter zu ändern sein.


----------



## make-fun (2. Dez. 2008)

Habe das nun seit Mai laufen und keine gr. Probleme beim umstieg von 6.06 auf 8.04(zunächst auf 2.2.25). Einzig ein paar eigene Scripte musste ich anpassen, da ich auf 6.06 noch nail verwendet hatte und damit Logfiles/Checks etc. als Attachments an mich versendet habe. Nail gibt es aber für 8.04 nicht mehr — leider… ok, konnte auch evtl. missbraucht werden, aber ich vermisse es eben.

Gestern habe ich versucht auf 2.2.27 zu gehen, hatte aber ein paar nicht erklärbare Hänger mit der "libxml" im PHP des internen ISPConfig-Server http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24102 und noch ein Problem mit Umlauten ist nun wieder neu aufgetaucht… *ISP Server Status:*

```
Dateisystem | GrÃ¶ÃŸe | Benut | Verf | Ben% | EingehÃ¤ngt
```


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2008)

Diese Texte übernimmt ISPConfig dirkt von der Shell, schau also mal nach, ob Du die richtige Codierung auf der Shell eingestellt hast.


----------

